# Yêu cầu và tiêu chuẩn khi thiết kế phòng sạch bệnh viện phần 2



## hatmitdoan (22 Tháng năm 2021)

*Những tiêu chuẩn khi thiết kế phòng sạch tại Việt Nam*

Tiêu chuẩn TCVN4088 - 1985: Số liệu khí hậu dùng trong thiết kế xây dựng

Tiêu chuẩn TCVN 5687 - 1992: Thiết kế cửa xếp trượt tự động giúp thông gió, điều tiết không khí và sưởi ấm

Tiêu chuẩn TCVN 2622 - 1995: Tiêu chuẩn phòng và chống cháy cho nhà và công trình AKME luôn sẵn sàng mang đến những dịch vụ tốt nhất đáp ứng những yêu cầu khắt khe của khách hàng.

*>> Thông tin về phòng sạch bệnh viện tại: *

Tiêu chuẩn thiết kế phòng sạch bệnh viện theo đúng tiêu chuẩn phòng sạch: Tại nước ta, tiêu chuẩn thiết kế phòng sạch bệnh viện đang ở cấp độ 7, và yếu tố vô trùng được coi là yếu tố quan trọng nhất đặc biệt là trong phòng mổ.

*Quy trình thiết kế phòng sạch bệnh viện tại AKME*

Luôn làm việc với quy trình minh bạch và rõ ràng để đảm bảo cho ra đời những sản phẩm chất lượng, có độ chính xác cao. AKME luôn đảm bảo quy trình thi công phòng sạch bệnh viện khoa học nhất

Tiếp nhận thông tin, yêu cầu từ khách hàng: Với độn ngũ chuyên gia dày dặn kinh nghiệm thực tế sẽ tiếp nhận mọi yêu cầu, chắt lọc những thông tin quan trọng từ phí khách hàng để đưa ra những thông số chính xác, chi tiết về vị trí xây lắp phòng sạch bênh viện khoa học nhất

Khảo sát thực tế, lập bản thiết kế phòng sạch bệnh viện: với sự tính toán chi tiết dự trên diện tích , mức độ lưu thông không khí, áp suất, điều kiện để lắp đặt thi công phòng sạch.

Trao đổi và chốt bản vẽ thiết kế phòng sạch bệnh viện. Nếu khách hàng đồng ý thì tiến hành kí hợp đồng thi công phòng sạch

Thi công xây dựng phòng sạch theo bản thiết kế chi tiết

Tiến hành đánh giá sau khi đã thi công xây dựng xong

Bảo hành, bào trì sản phẩm

Thông tin chi tiết về TƯ VẤN - THIẾT KẾ - THI CÔNG PHÒNG SẠCH DƯỢC PHẨM, vui lòng liên hệ:

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Kỹ thuật Anh Khang

Hotline: 1900 636 814

Email:

Website: 

Add: Số 184 Phúc Diễn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội*


----------

